# Tactics of psychological manipulators



## DownByTheRiver

I posted this because after I got a ways into it, I realized that it's talking about how the different parties in a relationship spin things to their benefit. Some of it sounded very familiar with some stories you hear on TAM. 

I'm really not explaining it very well but I felt it was at least partly germane. Interesting at least.









4 Core Tactics of Psychological Manipulators


1. Taking advantage of intimate relationships.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## PhilWynn

thank you for the link!


----------



## Laurentium

Nice article. I'd say a few "manipulators" (with sociopathic tendencies) do those tactics consciously, but most don't think about what they are doing. Those tactics just seem "natural" or "right" to them. For example, they believe love should be "unconditional" (ie no boundaries) and they act accordingly. 

It can be seen on this forum: people with no self-reflective capacity, just a set of rather rigid stances.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Laurentium said:


> Nice article. I'd say a few "manipulators" (with sociopathic tendencies) do those tactics consciously, but most don't think about what they are doing. Those tactics just seem "natural" or "right" to them. For example, they believe love should be "unconditional" (ie no boundaries) and they act accordingly.
> 
> It can be seen on this forum: people with no self-reflective capacity, just a set of rather rigid stances.


Yes. They just learn what works for them from the time they are young. Same way sociopaths sometimes just mimic normal behavior so that they can con people.

Where I could clearly see things that related to this forum was under the paragraph about projecting blame.


----------



## Ursula

Thanks for posting that article, @DownByTheRiver, it really rang true for me in many of my most important relationships.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Ursula said:


> Thanks for posting that article, @DownByTheRiver, it really rang true for me in many of my most important relationships.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ursula

DownByTheRiver said:


> Sorry to hear that.


All good, I've been dealing with it for my adult life, so I'm used to it. Over the past couple of years though, I've really been working hard to understand a few things, and to be more accepting of them, and so I'm slowly getting over things to the point where there are some things that no longer bother me. It's a process though!


----------

